# shall i use polyurethan semi gloss or gloss



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

what is the common practice in applying polyurethane to interior pine door.

shall i use clear semi gloss or clear gloss.

I noticed in home depot the gloss seems to give different more uniform color unless the sample is not accurate.

What do you usally recommend and use?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use a semi-gloss, or a satin, however it's labeled.












 









.


----------



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

why you would not pick GLOSS? is it too shiny or would not look good


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

smk said:


> what is the common practice in applying polyurethane to interior pine door.
> 
> shall i use clear semi gloss or clear gloss.
> 
> ...


 i like gloss. but semigloss and satin have their place. it's an op only you can decide, we don't have to look at it...lol


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

im not a fan of gloss on wood, it covers up the grain with too much shine. i like a satin. the shinier the surface the more reflection of light/color you get. the less shinny surface will absorb light/color. i just prefure to see the wood and not a shiny surface.
its a personal preferance, it just matters on what you like.

store samples are seldom spot on. way of applying-temp- thickness- type of wood, to many diferences, thats why your want to do a sample first.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Strictly a personal choice, but IMHO, gloss looks tacky with most decors.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Gloss makes wood look like plastic, I think. Even semi-gloss is not so good. I prefer satin.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

phinds said:


> Gloss makes wood look like plastic, I think. Even semi-gloss is not so good. I prefer satin.



There could be a fine line between what's considered semi-gloss and satin. Manufacturers may call it their way. But all is not lost. You can add a flattening agent to reduce gloss to your taste. So, if a semi-gloss is too glossy, it can be dulled down.












 









.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Sheen level is largely a case of personal taste. Better or worse from a durability standpoint is a different matter.
Sheen level is achieved by different levels of porossity of the surface of the finish. A more porus surface causes light to reflect in different directions thus appearing dull. As you close the pores in the surface, the light reflects directly back to the eye and appears shiney. As you close the pores, less microscopic debri can infiltrate the finish thus making the finish more durable.


----------



## unisawyer (May 7, 2010)

The flattening agent they use dulls the finish slightly while gloss is perfectly clear. So if I`m using 2 coats or more I use gloss for the successive coats then topcoat with the desired sheen.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

cab man has a good point minwax satin prob not gonna be the same as varathane satin. depends on what the makers thinks they should be.
another simple way to dull a gloss or semi gloss is thin it and or speed dry with a fan.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I like satin on most woodworks including pine doors. Too much shine does not look good to me.

Red


----------



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

You were all correct. The gloss sample did not look too good. too shiny like platic.

I will stick with semi gloss.

Do i have to sane with fine grit between each coating. I am expecting I need 3 coatrs of polyurethane.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes you should sand between coats.

A word of caution.

There is no difference between the polyurethanes of gloss, semi-gloss or satin. The difference is the amount of light dispersing agents in the product. If you put three coats of satin, there may be too much light dispersing agent for the final surface. 

Any of the non-glossy polyurethanes must be stirred frequently during use to keep the light dispersing agents in suspension.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I use gloss for most everything then buff or sand to the desired (lack of) shine
I normally use minwax polyurethane gloss mixed 50/50 with mineral spirits and wipe on then buff down the shine to what ever gloss I'm looking for


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

dat said:


> I use gloss for most everything then buff or sand to the desired (lack of) shine
> I normally use minwax polyurethane gloss mixed 50/50 with mineral spirits and wipe on then buff down the shine to what ever gloss I'm looking for


Same here. I like to use synthetic steel wool and bring the gloss down. You can even buff it back to gloss, if wanted.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Brink said:


> Same here. I like to use synthetic steel wool and bring the gloss down. You can even buff it back to gloss, if wanted.


A-men


----------

